# Early blastocyst transfer



## bail16 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi, 

Yesterday we had a transfer of 2 embryos that were at early blastocyst stage. They couldn't tell is what grade they were as they are early. 

Has anyone had experience of this? 

Jo x


----------



## bail16 (Dec 2, 2010)

So not very common then?!


----------



## Yellow38 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello,

Your post back to yourself made me laugh!

I don't really know the answer to the question, other than I have had one lot of IVF which was done on day 2 and they could tell the grades at that point, and so I thought that the grades were known from much earlier than blast stage so sounds a bit strange to me that they didn't know.

Oh well, I guess it is good you got to blast and so that must count for something.

Good luck.
Yellow


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi,

Blastocysts have their own grading systems. So embies pass through pre Blastocyst grading then go onto a new system. It sounds like a bit of no mans land but it just means that they are not quite at the stage where they can be graded. Blastocysts grading goes form 1 to 6 (I think) with one being the earliest and 5 being hatching etc. and their inner and outer cell masses are graded in letters. So they could be, for example a 5AB.

I'll post the link later that fully explains this. I had a 2AA and an early blast transfered last week and I panicked a bit because I had a 5BA the last time. The main thing is that they have made it 5 days so they should be strong. They pass through the grades pretty quick so even though they are early blasts at time of transfer they soon expand and hopefully hatch.

Hope this helps,

Kitty xxx


----------



## Yellow38 (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh my.  Just when you think you understand something, you realise there is ever more to learn!  I had no idea that there was a whole other grading for blasts .  Something else for me to get to grips with should I be lucky enought to get to blasts this time round!


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Jo

I had 2 early blasts put in and got my gorgeous little boy, good luck xx


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Here's the link, this site is rally good for explaining other stuff too.

http://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm

Good luck Bail  

Mac Cook congrats on your DS, and ery encouraging for early blasts.

kitty xx


----------



## bail16 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone!!! 

I've been thinking they were put back cos they weren't terrible but weren't at all great, at least I know they'll do!!


----------



## leinlondon (Apr 5, 2010)

Jo!! I was flicking through the forums here and saw your username... Small world! Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you and have everything crossed... Afraid I have no idea on the grading for early blasts, as you know I'm still only DRing for a first cycle, but wanted to send you a big   xxx


----------

